# How to read a pwht chart



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (24 مارس 2017)

Attached is the graph of a pwht process


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (25 مارس 2017)

بارك الله بك يا طيب دائما قدوة في كل شي معلومات رائعة عن المعاملة الحرارية


----------



## tifaonline (2 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

